# Dandruff or dry skin?



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I just noticed that both my dogs have what looks like dandruff. Started with the thinner hair one. I saw what looked like little brown spots on her skin. I was able to pick some of it off and then I gave her a bath. Then checked the other dog who has thick hair and she has some dandruff looking hair. Went out and got Hartz Dandruff shampoo today. They both got a bath today.

I have read where some people have said that it can be due to a poor diet. I doubt this is the case.

Has anyone else's dog have dandruff?


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't use Hartz, please. It's a really bad brand that has harmed a lot of dogs. 

What brand of food are feeding them, and do you add anything to their food? Such as any oils? Do they take any vitamins. 

You're better off starting inside to treat things likes dandruff, than using outside stuff like shampoo. However, your dogs may need a high moisturizing shampoo.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

The one dog is on a special diet from the vet due to bladder stones - Urinary SO and the other one is on Wellness (fish). I also used a shampoo with oatmeal in it. 

I don't hardly give them baths so I don't think it is from too many baths. Now the one on the urinary tends to have her hair smell. Could be from getting hot (she likes to sleep under the covers with us). She has had a couple baths this month. The other one (on Wellnesess) is the one with the thick hair.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Well you can add olive oil to their food, and give fish oil vitamins (people grade is fine) and this will help with dry skin and dandruff.


----------



## alexlucas (Feb 4, 2013)

I know for a fact that dandruff can be cause by stress too.


----------



## Linda1947 (Feb 24, 2013)

diet has everything to do with skin condition. Dogs fed a raw diet have very little skin issues if any. You should give a fish oil pill daily and add missing link to the food. A heaping spoonful of the missing link will give them a beautiful soft full coat. Missing link is all the vitamins and minerals that may be missing in the diet


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Check out coconut oil. I have been giving it to my Berner since she was 4 months old. People constantly comment on her coat and then when they pet her are amazed at how soft she is.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Olive oil like in the stuff in the bottle that I use to add in some of our food.

Hartz? What's wrong with it?


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Oh What is missing link?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Snuggles said:


> Olive oil like in the stuff in the bottle that I use to add in some of our food.
> 
> Hartz? What's wrong with it?


Hartz products have killed dogs and cats, I don't trust that company at all. 

http://www.hartzvictims.org/

I would toss that shampoo in the garbage asap.

I agree with others, adding oils to the diet can help. Do they get dandruff after baths? As that could be a sign that you are not washing out all the shampoo. 

This is missing link
http://www.missinglinkproducts.com/

You could do that, or Nupro (which I like), or even Norwegian Kelp (used that too, really good product).


----------



## Linda1947 (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.missinglinkproducts.com/...-ultimate-canine-skin-coat-formula-1-lb-pouch

this is the one I use, I don't know what kind of dog you have but they do make one for small dogs also. I buy the five pound bag which is cheaper than buying it one pound at a time


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Dandruff and flaky or dry skin isnt brown. Its white just like humans. If its brown, its likely either dirt, flea dirt, or something else going on.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Not sure of the brown spots. Only see it on the one dog whose hair is so fair. I will check it again tomorrow in the light.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Olive oil like the stuff you use on food, yes. It's perfectly safe for dogs. Like stated above, brown isn't dandruff though so definitely inspect that and see if you can figure it out.


----------



## alexlucas (Feb 4, 2013)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Olive oil like the stuff you use on food, yes. It's perfectly safe for dogs. Like stated above, brown isn't dandruff though so definitely inspect that and see if you can figure it out.


i highly recommend olive oil too. Does wonders on most skin conditions. Even for humans.


----------



## Indurate (Feb 27, 2013)

WonderBreadDots said:


> Check out coconut oil. I have been giving it to my Berner since she was 4 months old. People constantly comment on her coat and then when they pet her are amazed at how soft she is.


Seconded! Coconut oil isn't expensive and is great both in food and to rub into a dry patch of skin directly. Just be warned that if you rub it in, your dog will be greasy for a bit. Use a towel afterwards to clean the fur off!


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I checked the brown spots on the one dog. I think they may have been scabs from sometime in the past. It doesn't look like flea dirt. So Olive oil? How much do you give them?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Snuggles said:


> I checked the brown spots on the one dog. I think they may have been scabs from sometime in the past. It doesn't look like flea dirt. So Olive oil? How much do you give them?


Brown scabs on the skin can be a skin infection.


----------

